# Alco RS-3



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where the bell is situated on the prototype? I'm beginning to detail and revise my RS-3.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

The ones I have seen have the bell located under the frame near one of the steps. I now on an Alco RSD-4 (long hood front) that the bell on the very front on the engineer's side hanging just under the frame right next to the steps. 

Here is a site has photos of RS-3, as well as almost every other locomotive:
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoList.aspx?mid=171


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Varied greatly from RR to RR. Most of the time they were mounted to the frame either near the steps as mentioned or near the fuel tank area. Some RRs even mounted them steam engine style from a bracket on the front of the long hood.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris France on 02/09/2009 6:20 AM
Some RRs even mounted them steam engine style from a bracket on the front of the long hood.

The Northern Pacific (among others) mounted an actual steam locomotive bell on top of the hood.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Usualy next to the clacker


----------

